# 64 engine identification



## PMCVAY (Nov 29, 2013)

I bought a 64 at auction last fall. It was purported to have a 421 but I couldn't verify. It has a YH engine code, a casting code of 97929688 and a build code of I108. My conclusion is that it is a 69 428.
Did I decipher correctly?
Thanks
Pat


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Assuming you typed one too many 8s, Pontiac Power's site lists it as a 68 and 69 428:

YH B-body 68 428 375 Turbo 400 1x4 9792968 4 

YH B-body 69 428 360 Turbo 400 1x4 9792968 2 int seat 45 

Pontiac Power

Rick


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Indeed you did. Good job. I108 = September 10, 1968 which would make it a model year 69 block. (The engine foundry started casting blocks/parts for the next model year at mid-year).


Bear


----------



## PMCVAY (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks guys
One more question:
All document ion that I've seen suggest the 428 was a 4 barrel carb.
Mine is tri -power; simple conversion?
Thanks 
Pat


----------

